
BabyAI: First Steps Towards Grounded Language Learning with a Human in the Loop - jonbaer
https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.08272
======
jonbaer
GitHub repo: [https://github.com/mila-udem/babyai](https://github.com/mila-
udem/babyai)

